# Search is on



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Wednesday night I could only manage a couple of channel cats.

Thursday night the channel cats took flathead baits but I also managed
a pair of small flathead.










We are looking for larger fish and hope they cooperate soon.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

If the rain stays light I plan on hitting the Scioto for channels and I'll throw out a live bait as well and maybe get a flathead. Nice fish!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Robby, super nice fish to start the season, I'm hoping the fish cooperate when I am on the lake Saturday night.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice job! Let the katfish reports begin


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Katfish, "little pair of Flatheads," to you maybe, only to you! LOL

Nice job can't wait to see what you catch this year. Tight lines!

Mr. A


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Great catch!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice fish Robby I'm getting the itch but no luck for me yet!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job Robby, going to give it a shot this weekend!!!!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Ha, I'd be thrilled to catch such a "small" flathead!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Small...haha yea right. Nice catch. I bet the "nice" channel cats I was catching yesterday could be a "small" flathead meal.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish! I got my first two of the year yesterday on the Ohio River. Only 4 and a 6 lb. 
salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

small? pfff id be happy to only get those little guys this summer, those are nice as hell


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Robby , do you still have your web site. Had computer problems a while back and lost it. I always get zellious reading your reports but also get inspired. I'll be hittin eastfork this sat. nite in search of something big.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Alright I'm jealous. I've been fishing like nobody's business for two months now with no luck. Tappan, Salt fork, Atwood, and a few local spots. Even went for 40 straight hours at salt fork, moving all over. And nada, did get a 5lb channel. He was funny too because when I first got there I had a large gill on and got it snagged. So I broke the leader off. Eight hours later my pole with another gill got slammed. Reeled him in and he had my snagged leader from earlier in his mouth along with my second gill. So at least he learned to play fetch.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sometimes it takes several trips to locate and catch flathead.
If it was easy there wouldn't be bass fishermen


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha right on brother ^


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

katfish said:


> Sometimes it takes several trips to locate and catch flathead.
> If it was easy there wouldn't be bass fishermen


 Thats a good one can I use it LOL


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

katfish said:


> Sometimes it takes several trips to locate and catch flathead.
> 
> If it was easy there wouldn't be bass fishermen



Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

